# Von Gnome zu KDE?  Festplatte wird nicht erkannt



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe drei Fragen zu Suse Linux 10.0. Zuerst zu meiner Aufteilung:
Ich habe eine Festplatte (Master) in zwei Partitionen aufgeteilt. Auf der einen ist 10 Gb, auf der anderen auch. Auf der ersten Partition ist Windows XP installiert. Die Dateisysteme beider Partitionen ist NTFS
Die zweite Festplatte ist 40 GB groß (Slave). Die erste Partition ist SWAP (Was immer das auch sein mag) und 500MB groß. Die zweite Partition ist 20GB groß und eine EXT2. Darauf ist Linux installiert. Die dritte Partition ist NTFS, nur für Daten gedacht und ohne Betriebssystem.

*Die erste Frage ist:*
Warum kann ich unter Linux meine 2.- Festplatte nicht sehen?
Das einzige was geht, ist, dass ich meine andere NTFS-Partition mit 20GB sehen kann, die aber auch auf der gleichen Festplatte ist. Oder habe ich mich dort nur nicht zurechtgefunden? Wo kann man die Festplatte finden? In Windows werden mir alle 2 Partitionen angezeigt. In Linux müssten es 4 sein.

*Die zweite Frage:*
Wie kann ich von Gnome auf KDE umstellen? Ich habe bei der Installation als Standard-Oberfläche Gnome ausgewählt. Das gefällt mir aber nicht so gut. Deshalb möchte ich lieber KDE. Muss man das erst installieren?

*Die dritte Frage:*
Wie und wo kann ich unter Gnome oder KDE (sofern jemand die zweite Frage beantworten kann) eine Internetverbindung herstellen? Ich habe eine ISDN-Fritz-Karte, die über PCI läuft. Brauche ich Treiber dafür, wenn ja, wo muss ich die installieren? Ich habe jetzt irgendwie eine Arcor-Verbindung eingerichtet (hat Linux vorgeschlagen), aber wo kann ich mich dann mit Arcor verbinden?

Ich weiß, es sind sehr viele Fragen, aber vielleicht könnt ihr die beantworten. Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Zum Thema NTFS: Das ist noch immer so eine Sache unter Linux, standardmaessig kann das nur gelesen werden. Aber durch den Captive-Treiber kann man das nun auch schreiben. Der muss aber seperat installiert werden und braucht auch ein paar Dateien von Windows.
Ich hab heute kurz was von einer anderen Variante ueber die LibNTFS gelesen, hab das aber weder probiert noch genau gelesen.

Von Gnome auf KDE umstellen kannst Du in der Regel durch eine Datei in /etc/X11/xinit
Bei Slackware gibt es dort verschiedene Dateien, eben fuer die unterschieden Window-/Desktopmanager, und die Datei xinitrc ist ein Link auf die gewaehlte Einstellung.
Ob KDE nun bei Dir schon installiert ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber Du kannst in Gnome mal eine Konsole oeffnen und *startkde* eingeben.


----------



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo,
vielen Dank schon mal. Irgendwie ist das echt komisch mit Gnome und KDE, denn wenn ich bei GNOME in der Konsole startkde eingebe wird wieder Gnome gestartet. Vielleicht habe ich KDE garnicht installiert? Wie kann ich das installieren? Warum gibt es soviele Probleme bei Linux? Habe ich mir das umsonst gekauft oder was? Internetverbindung geht immer noch nicht, das ist unglaublich.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht habe ich KDE garnicht installiert? Wie kann ich das installieren?


Ueber Yast solltest Du herausfinden koennen ob es installiert ist und es gegebenenfalls nachinstallieren.


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum gibt es soviele Probleme bei Linux?


Es gibt nicht viele Probleme bei Linux. Linux ist einfach anders als Windows, und das soll auch mal schoen so bleiben.


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe ich mir das umsonst gekauft oder was?


Wenn Du weiter mit der Einstellung da ran gehst wahrscheinlich schon. 


			
				D@nger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Internetverbindung geht immer noch nicht, das ist unglaublich.


Ein wenig Bereitschaft zu lesen wird bei der Nutzung von Linux vorausgesetzt. Wie gesagt ist Linux!=Windows, und das ist auch gut so. Waere es das gleiche haette es wohl kaum eine Existenzberechtigung. Google doch mal im Internet nach Linux und ISDN, schau mal auf der Suse-Website vorbei, schau mal im Yast. Ich hoffe Du kannst einigermassen Englisch, denn die meisten Informationen die Du zum Thema Linux finden wirst sind in Englisch.


----------



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo,
sorry, dass ich mich so aufrege, aber das ist auch unglaublich. Bei Windows hätte ich diese Probleme garnicht. Ich schaue mal, ob ich es nachinstallieren kann. Zum Internet: Könntest du mir sagen wo ich genau hingehen muss um eine Verbindung herzustellen? Bei Windows wäre das ja "Netzwekverbindungen/Verbindungsname", also übers DFÜ-netzwerk. Und bei Linux?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. März 2006)

Du darfst Linux nicht mit Windows vergleichen, es ist traditionell einfach anders gestrickt. Du kannst gluecklich sein, dass Du Dir Suse ausgesucht hast, denn dort wird Dir vieles vereinfacht. Normalerweise solltest Du auch zum Thema Internet/ISDN was im Yast finden. Genau kann ich Dir das aber nicht sagen, da ich selbst Slackware nutze. Und mit ISDN hatte ich nur einmal was am Hut, und das ist auch schon eine gute Weile her.
Die Karte sollte im Grunde erkannt werden da Suse schone einen Haufen Module mitliefert. Diese werden in der Regel automatisch beim Systemstart geladen.
Oeffne mal eine Konsole und gib *isdnctrl*, ich mein das waere das Tool was Du auf jeden Fall fuer ISDN brauchst. Es sollte uebrigens auch eigentlich moeglich sein im Yast von Gnome zu KDE zu wechseln, aber wie gesagt, genau kann ich Dir das nicht sagen.

Hoert sich vielleicht jetzt ein wenig  an, aber Du hast Dir die Suse doch gekauft, schau doch mal was im Handbuch so steht. Als ich mir damals die Suse 6.2 gekauft hab war da ein Totschlaeger von einem Handbuch bei wo alles moegliche erklaert wurde.


----------



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

Hallo, danke schön, aber den Befehl isdnctrl gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## D@nger (18. März 2006)

at Dennis Wronka
Vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung, ich schreibe jetzt von Linux  
Das Problem war ganz einfach nur, dass ich das Programm "KInternet" nicht installiert hatte. Vielen Dank


----------

